# Trying to Sell...Please ID!



## cmaxwe (Jul 29, 2005)

I am trying to sell my piranha in this thread: 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=131673

and it is being questioned whether it is a rhom, mac or spilo. I have always been told it was a rhom and just went with that but could someone id just to confirm.

If you need other pictures just ask and I will take them.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

My guess would be rhom, how big is it?


----------



## cmaxwe (Jul 29, 2005)

JustJoshinYa said:


> My guess would be rhom, how big is it?


4inches or so


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

could be rhom or maybe even spilo/mac. hard to tell


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

cmaxwe said:


> I am trying to sell my piranha in this thread:
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=131673
> 
> and it is being questioned whether it is a rhom, mac or spilo. I have always been told it was a rhom and just went with that but could someone id just to confirm.
> ...


My vote is a Rhom. Here is my black rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would lean more toward compressus...do you know the collection point?


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

[quote name='cmaxwe' date='Sep 6 2006, 04:59 PM' post='1601751']









I am trying to sell my piranha in this thread: 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=131673

and it is being questioned whether it is a rhom, mac or spilo. I have always been told it was a rhom and just went with that but could someone id just to confirm.

If you need other pictures just ask and I will take them.

Thanks in advance...
[/quote
its either a rhom or a compressrus for sure
sk


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

IMO rhom, it doesnt have the bars of a compressus to me and its forsure not a mac or spilo. not the right shape tail or eyes for that.

Dan


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm leaning toward compressus on this one........ Frank???


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would lean more toward compressus...do you know the collection point?


 Nanay river


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

rhom to me...something abouth the shape that DOESN'T show me its a compressus


----------



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

Its got that serrated belly thing going on and unless I am mistaken that means it isnt a rhom.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. ID complete.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Azog said:


> Its got that serrated belly thing going on and unless I am mistaken that means it isnt a rhom.


i have my dead dried elong manny and red belly that all have those...... all p's have them if you ask me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 10:09 AM
> QUOTE(Azog @ Sep 18 2006, 11:09 PM)
> 
> Its got that serrated belly thing going on and unless I am mistaken that means it isnt a rhom.
> ...


True, otherwise piranhas and related relatives would not be member of the of the subfamily Serrasalminae (serrated salmon family).

However, having said that, there are distinct features that scientist use to define characters even scientific names such; S. altispinis = large spines.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 10:09 AM
> > QUOTE(Azog @ Sep 18 2006, 11:09 PM)
> >
> > Its got that serrated belly thing going on and unless I am mistaken that means it isnt a rhom.
> ...


so why do we look for those particularly in the case of identifying serrasalmus sanchezi?? what difference do they play in the rool of a sanchezi having them over any other species of piranha?

cause most times ive heard people refer to looking at the scutes....... but if they all have them what particular difference are we looking for?

thansk frank for fielding this question

here are pics of the scutes on my elong and manny look close for the manny


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Yesterday, 11:59 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 19 2006, 01:40 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


1. The species being compared to is S. rhombeus not the one's you have posted. Those are clearly a recognized species. S. sanchezi is a member of the rhombeus group, meaning it shares features closer to S. r hombeus than any other species. So those you have posted are meaningless for this discussion. However in order to illustrate what I'm teaching you about,

2. I've added your photos to a mix so that you can see the differences in comparison. If you note the S. rhombeus are close together and do not protrude as much as S. sanchezi.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i was just posting those to show they have scutes in general not trying to ID them lol.

now i see the difference between sanchezi......... they seem to stick straight down and arent all in perfect line like other species scutes. the sanchezi scutes seem to also change direction and not all go with the flow towards the tail end of the fish

thanks frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 12:34 AM
> i was just posting those to show they have scutes in general not trying to ID them lol.


Which is why I wrote this to you:

_True, otherwise piranhas and related relatives would not be member of the of the subfamily Serrasalminae (serrated salmon family). _



> now i see the difference between sanchezi......... they seem to stick straight down and arent all in perfect line like other species scutes. the sanchezi scutes seem to also change direction and not all go with the flow towards the tail end of the fish
> 
> thanks frank


Exactly. Take that and the other features that pertain to S. sanchezi, and Idying juvenile rhombeus-like becomes a bit easier. Not much easier.....but a tiny bit easier.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 12:34 AM
> > i was just posting those to show they have scutes in general not trying to ID them lol.
> 
> 
> ...


need a really good eye to see scutes that small LOL hope u got strong glasses frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> need a really good eye to see scutes that small LOL hope u got strong glasses frank


 Unfortunately I do, however it helps to have a good photo shop program to bring out traits on fish. S. sanchezi remains my all time favorite because it is the near twin of S. irritans from Venezuela. I have dissected many of those and those scutes still amaze me.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Mr. Frank,in which size we can do definitely true estimation?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Skzmrc Posted Today, 03:48 PM
> Mr. Frank,in which size we can do definitely true estimation?


That is a difficult question to answer. It largely depends on your experience with this species. I don't see much difficulty (for me) to distinguish very small juveniles from same size fish that are rhombeus. But I must have the fish physically in front of me, not a photo. I have photos pinned on top of this forum and methods to use to see the serrae. You might take a look and use the 'light" method to see the tiny serrae for comparison against the pinned photo.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

I've looked my fish in my hand and i didn't see any serraes in his belly.My fish is 2'' and it has no coloration in his belly,if it's sanchezi when(which size) it should start to become red?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Skzmrc Posted Today, 06:21 PM
> I've looked my fish in my hand and i didn't see any serraes in his belly.My fish is 2'' and it has no coloration in his belly,if it's sanchezi when(which size) it should start to become red?


The serrae are there, otherwise it would not be a member of the Serrasalminae. Could be you just don't see it.

The belly color is an individualistic trait, largely depends on the fish and the condition it is in. But normally by 2.5 3 inches it should begin to color up some.
Use this link to review small to large S. sanchezi.


----------

